
Segway Inventor Turns Mind to the Poor - robg
http://dotearth.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/10/22/inventor-aims-to-aid-poorest-billions/
======
comatose_kid
Make sure to watch the video at the end of the article (about 8 minutes).

------
rationalbeaver
"How can I make something impractical and expensive, yet very tantalizing for
the poor this time, instead of geeks?"

